# jail system calls and systemcalls.master



## akw (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,

I need help with jail system calls. I can't find all the jail system calls within systemcalls.master, I can only find jail. I can't seem to find the rest of them, like jail_set, jail_get, jail_attach. I am new to system programming, and I am sure I am missing something really simple. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 22, 2016)

They are right there in sys/kern/syscalls.master:

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/kern/syscalls.master#L598
https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/kern/syscalls.master#L778
https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/kern/syscalls.master#L907

HTH


----------

